# Advice for local bait casting distance competition



## grkmec (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi, first time poster here. I am looking for some advice in competing in a local bait casting distance competition. The rules specify max 6' rod with 5/8 oz casting plug with min 8 lb line. Questions as follows:

1) What is best rod, reel, line combination for this particular set of rules?
2) What is optimal casting technique for this type of competition?

Competition specifies you get 5 casts, and the results are based on the average of your 5 casts. So just merely having the longest single cast will not necessarily guarantee a win.

Thanks!


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

6' rod? 5/8 oz? Tommy we'll let you handle this one!


----------



## Spladle160 (Nov 20, 2017)

Doesn't CCP offer a butt extension about that length? Should have plenty of backbone.

Seriously though this is probably not going to be the group with a ton of advice for that particular competition. For most of these guys 10' and 2oz is very small.

Tell us more about this competition, sounds kind of interesting. Where is it, any links?


----------

